# Y học cổ truyền công nhận: Sả là "cực phẩm" giúp đẹp dáng, ngừa ung thư và 1001 tác dụng đắt giá nữa



## thuhoai (7/9/18)

Không chỉ được dùng làm gia vị, sả còn có công dụng chữa bệnh và làm đẹp vô cùng hữu hiệu mà không phải ai cũng biết

_Cây sả trong Đông y còn có tên gọi khác là hương mao hay cỏ chanh, tính ấm, có vị the, cay và có mùi thơm rất đặc trưng. Nó được sử dụng một cách triệt để từ gốc đến ngọn để chế biến thành nhiều dạng thành phẩm khác nhau nhằm phục vụ cho đời sống của con người. Y học cổ truyền xem sả là vị thuốc quý vì ngoài việc dùng làm gia vị, nó còn có công dụng chữa bệnh và là liệu pháp làm đẹp vô cùng hiệu quả dành cho chị em phụ nữ._




_Một số công dụng tuyệt vời của cây sả:_​
*1. Ngăn ngừa ung thư*




​Theo một số nghiên cứu của Đông y Trung Quốc, 100g sả chứa đến 24,205 microgam beta-carotene. Beta-carotene là tiền chất của vitamin A, có khả năng chống oxi hóa mạnh bởi nó khử được các gốc tự do dư thừa trong cơ thể. Chính vì vậy, sả có khả năng ngăn ngừa ung thư hiệu quả.

*2. Hỗ trợ tiêu hóa*




​Tinh dầu sả có khả năng thư giãn các cơ dạ dày, giúp giảm thiểu các vấn đề về khí trong cơ thể. Người mắc các bệnh như tiêu hóa kém, ăn chậm tiêu, đầy bụng, buồn nôn, đau dạ dày, nóng trong, co thắt ruột hay tiêu chảy… có thể dùng trà sả hoặc 3-4 giọt tinh dầu sả với nước đun sôi để nguội. Trường hợp trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi hoặc người bị táo bón có kèm theo sốt thì không được sử dụng loại cây này.

*3. Giải độc*
Khi ăn sả, số lượng và tần suất đi tiểu sẽ tăng lên. Điều này giúp các cơ quan trong cơ thể như thận, bàng quang, đường tiêu hóa, tuyến tụy và gan trở nên sạch sẽ, loại bỏ nhanh các chất độc hại cũng như giảm acid uric trong máu – tác nhân chính gây bệnh gout ở người.

Đặc biệt, những người say rượu nặng muốn giải rượu nhanh chóng hoặc giảm đau đầu có thể lấy một ít sả giã nát cho vào nước lọc rồi gạn lấy một chén và dùng.

*4. Giảm huyết áp*




​Tinh chất có trong sả làm giảm bớt các vấn đề về huyết áp và tăng tuần hoàn máu. Một ly nước sả có thể làm giảm huyết áp đáng kể. Tuy nhiên, tác dụng của nó còn phụ thuộc vào cơ địa cũng như chế độ ăn uống, sinh hoạt của người bệnh.

*5. Hạ sốt, giải cảm*




​Một phương pháp vừa đơn giản vừa tiết kiệm giúp hạ sốt mà bất cứ ai cũng có thể thực hiện là ăn sả sống hoặc giã lấy nước để dùng. Đun sôi lá sả cùng các loại lá khác như tía tô, kinh giới, bạc hà, chanh, ngải cứu, lá tre, lá ổi (mỗi nồi chỉ dùng 5 loại lá)… thành nước xông giúp giải cảm vô cùng hiệu quả.

*6. Giảm đau*




​Tinh chất sả giúp làm giảm các cơn đau như đau răng, đau cơ, đau khớp, đau lưng hoặc đau đầu. Trộn một lượng tinh dầu sả gấp đôi so với lượng dầu dừa rồi thoa vào chỗ đau sẽ cảm nhận được sự thay đổi rõ rệt. Những trường hợp đau cấp tính thì có thể uống thêm nước sắc của sả tươi.

*7. Giảm cân, làm đẹp*




​Sả có tính ấm nên khi dùng sẽ giúp cơ thể gia tăng quá trình tiêu hao năng lượng. Với người Thái Lan, sả có tác dụng tương tự như ớt, giúp đốt cháy mỡ thừa hiệu quả. Vì vậy, dùng sả thường xuyên cũng có tác dụng giảm cân đáng kể.

Chất oxi hóa có trong sả giúp đánh bay mụn, cải thiện làn da hiệu quả. Sả cũng là nguyên liệu không thể thiếu trong ngành công nghiệp mĩ phẩm vì chứa nhiều hợp chất tốt cho da.




​Việc sử dụng nước sả để gội đầu giúp mái tóc trở nên mềm mượt, sạch gàu, hạn chế rụng tóc đồng thời cũng tránh được một số bệnh khác liên quan đến tóc.

_Trên đây là những công dụng tuyệt vời của cây sả trong việc chữa bệnh cũng như làm đẹp. Nếu biết cách sử dụng hợp lí, loại cây quen thuộc này chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho bạn những lợi ích không ngờ._

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

